# Katja G.: Amtsgericht Wiesbaden stellt Mahnungen richtig



## sascha (16 September 2008)

Ankündigung gerichtliches Klageverfahren: Unter diesem Betreff verschickt die Münchner Rechtsanwältin Katja G. derzeit im Namen der Firma Online Content Ltd. massenhaft Mahnungen an Internetnutzer. Sie verweist dabei auf ein Urteil aus Wiesbaden, das ihre Forderungen zu bestätigen scheint.

Doch dem ist nicht so. Jetzt wehrt sich auch das Amtsgericht Wiesbaden gegen die irreführende Interpretation seines Urteils. Und Verbraucherzentralen raten: nicht bezahlen.

Weiterlesen


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2008)

*AW: Katja G.: Amtsgericht Wiesbaden stellt Mahnungen richtig*

test.de - Rechtsanwältin im Auftrag von Abzockern - Meldungen - Steuern + Recht - Tests + Themen - Stiftung Warentest


> Ungewöhnliche Presseerklärung
> 
> Wegen zahlreicher Nachfragen zu dem Urteil sah sich das Amtsgericht Wiesbaden inzwischen zu einer ungewöhnlichen Presseerklärung genötigt. „Mit keinem Wort ist das Gericht in diesem Urteil darauf eingegangen, ob tatsächlich wirksam ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist“, stellte Pressesprecher Erhard Meier klar.
> Abfuhr in anderen Verfahren
> ...


Hmm?


----------



## dvill (21 September 2008)

*AW: Katja G.: Amtsgericht Wiesbaden stellt Mahnungen richtig*

Spekulationen über Handlungsoptionen dieser Kostenfallenbanden halte ich für gefährlich.

Wir hatten schon Fälle, bei denen ein Amtsgerichturteil inszeniert wurde, in dem ein angeblich Zahlungspflichtiger ohne Widerspruch sich freiwillig verklagen ließ. Wir wissen auch, dass hier Geldgierige äußerst skrupellos vorgehen und von kooperierenden Rechtsanwälten optimal beraten werden.

So gesehen sind taktische Mahnbescheide nicht auszuschließen. Ratschläge an Betroffenen müssen immer diese Option einschließen.

Immer verloren sind Ratenzahlungs-"Kunden". Gefährdet sind Betroffene, die geschwätzige Brieffreundschaften pflegen mit Leuten, die es nicht gut mit ihnen meinen.

Wer in seiner bisherigen Geschwätzigkeit sich selbst reinreitet, muss damit rechnen, dass ihm hieraus ein Strick gedreht werden könnte. Insofern war der Tipp, der Forderung zu widersprechen, in vielen Fällen schlicht falsch.

Ob es passiert, wissen wir nicht. Aber falsche Sicherheit trügt. Verlass war bisher auf deutsche Amtsgerichte. Bei richtiger Abwehr sind Kostenfallen ungefährlich.


----------



## ginella (22 September 2008)

*AW: Katja G.: Amtsgericht Wiesbaden stellt Mahnungen richtig*

Hallo!Das heißt also alles was von ihr kommt in sachen Mahnungen und Drohungen können in die Akte gelegt werden? Die Frau hat sie doch nicht mehr alle.Sorry aber die kleinen leute apzocken als wenn das nicht Vaterstaat schon genug tut.LG Alex


----------



## Captain Picard (23 September 2008)

*AW: Katja G.: Amtsgericht Wiesbaden stellt Mahnungen richtig*

test.de - Rechtsanwältin im Auftrag von Abzockern -


> Rechtsanwältin im Auftrag von Abzockern Irreführung mit Urteil
> Ausgerechnet eine Rechtsanwältin treibt die Internet-Abzocke auf die Spitze: Im Auftrag von Firmen wie der Genealogie Ltd. oder der Online Content Ltd. verschickt K. G.  massenhaft Mahnungen. Neueste Masche: Unter Berufung auf eine Urteil des Amtsgerichts Wiesbaden fordert sie unverzügliche Zahlung - zu Unrecht, hat das Gericht selbst jetzt in einer Presseerklärung klargestellt.


mal sehn, wann die Anwaltskammer München endlich konkrete Schritte gegen 
das Treiben der Dame unternimmt
Bisher sind nur vage Hinhalteparolen bekannt


----------



## Captain Picard (23 September 2008)

*AW: Katja G.: Amtsgericht Wiesbaden stellt Mahnungen richtig*

Der wichtigte Hinweis von Akte08:  Die Mahnschreiben  der RAin taugen nur für den Mülleimer.

Bitte beachten, trotz allem Ärger und  Frust in die grüne Tonne (für Papier) der Umwelt  zuliebe.


----------



## rds-werner (9 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Katja G.: Amtsgericht Wiesbaden stellt Mahnungen richtig*

Hallo Leute!
Schaut mal in die Süddeutsche Zeitung vom 9.10.2008 auf Seite 57.Der beliebtesten RÄ aus München wird eine halbe Seite gewidmet und ihren Arbeitsmethoden.


----------



## rds-werner (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Katja G.: Amtsgericht Wiesbaden stellt Mahnungen richtig*

Beschwerden über Beschwerden über RÄ K.G..Ansonsten vermutlich Spezlwirtschaft.Es tut sich nichts.Nur soviel zur Macht der Presse.War schon in anderen Zeitungen.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Katja G.: Amtsgericht Wiesbaden stellt Mahnungen richtig*

Internet-Abzocke mit immer neuen Tricks - Wirtschaft u. Finanzen - DerWesten


> Das haben schon vor einiger Zeit andere Gerichte erledigt und Klagen der Betreiber vergleichbarer Internetgebührenfallen zurückgewiesen. (Amtsgericht München, Urteil vom 16.01.2007 Aktenzeichen: 161 C 23695/06 und Landgericht Hanau, Urteil vom 7. Dezember 2007 Aktenzeichen: 9 O 870/07).
> 
> Verbraucherschützer sind sich daher einig: Auch mit Kopien des Urteils vom Amtsgericht Wiesbaden garnierte Mahnungen können Verbraucher getrost ignorieren. I. G. von der Verbraucherzentrale NRW rät nach wie vor, *„sich von Drohungen nicht einschüchtern zu lassen und auf keinen Fall zu zahlen. Sich zu verteidigen, ist weder erforderlich noch sinnvoll. Nur und erst, wenn Post vom Gericht kommen sollte, müssen Verbraucher reagieren*. Doch solche ist nach den Klageabweisungen in München und Hanau nicht mehr zu erwarten.


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: Katja G.: Amtsgericht Wiesbaden stellt Mahnungen richtig*



> Nur und erst, wenn Post vom Gericht kommen sollte, müssen Verbraucher reagieren. Doch solche ist nach den Klageabweisungen in München und Hanau nicht mehr zu erwarten.


Das war wie wir jetzt wissen, eine verfrühte Einschätzung.
Katja Günther: Einschüchterung auch mit Mahnbescheiden: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Ziemlich genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt  muß  die "Dame" ( vermutlich  eher die Dunkelmänner im Hintergrund) den Entschluss gefaßt haben, gerichtliche  Mahnbescheide zu beantragen,  was sich aus den sehr  wenigen  Berichten über tatsächlich  versandte Mahnbescheide herauslesen läßt. Das Antragsdatum wird mit dem am 29.10.2008   angegeben , Erstellung aber erst am 24.02.2009


----------

